

Wanted: Sr. Software Engineer  NYC Startup - doriandargan
https://jobs.github.com/positions/c27f0668-5b74-11e2-9ed4-2f95be6a68af

======
greenyoda
If you don't mention anything about the compensation package -- salary range,
equity, benefits, etc. -- I have no idea whether it's even worth my while
sending you an e-mail.

------
doriandargan
Willing to relocate the right candidate from anywhere in the US! Great
opportunity :)

